# JSX settings thread



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 30, 2007)

Seeing as one is winging it's way to me it'd be nice to have a few settings to play with when it gets here and to tweak with. Why this and not a 6505? Didn't fancy a 6505  and i remember liking this amp a lot when i tried it out 2? years ago.

Settings for all channels, tips, tricks etc etc, all appreciated.

So post some settings for all thos using them here


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 30, 2007)

i'm not sure but i think when i played one i was using the 3rd channel as the rythem and the 2nd as the lead, and i remember the gain was (almost) maxed out and on the 3rd it was like at 2 o'clock. i remember using a good deal of mids and the treble was up a good amout with the presence down a bit too... damn weed and bad memorys... sorry but thats all i can really remember at thist point untill i try one out again. its a fantastic amp man, you'll be happy with it. 

what kind of cab you gonna run it with?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 30, 2007)

Going to be using it with good ole marshall cabs. Have a jcm800 with gt75's and a nice vintage one with greenbacks, all original, from 1975 or so. Always liked them, and have used these for close to 9-12 years now?


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Mar 30, 2007)

you plan on using a booster of some sort in front of it?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 30, 2007)

theunforgiven246 said:


> you plan on using a booster of some sort in front of it?


Maybe, may try one out and see what happens, but that'll be next month when i am no longer drastically poor! Then i'll see about getting a ts7 with the 808 mod in it, and use that


----------



## budda (Mar 30, 2007)

if you want tight bass, turn the resonance down! i guess i'll be the first person to actually post some settings 

guitar: gibson LP studio (stock)
head: mk 1 JSX (dual input)
cab: peavey triple X

clean:
treble: 6
mids:5
bass:5
volume: 1.5

crunch:
treble: 6
mid: a touch over 4
bass: 7
gain: knob's broken off, i think its on 8 right now? 7 or 8
volume: 5

ultra:
treble:6
mids:4
bass:7
gain: 5
volume: little less then 5

master volume: 4-5 works well for most situations
resonance: 2
presence: 2
i switched back to the high gain input for the extra 'oomph' on the crunch channel

even though the EQ settings for the distortions are the same, the voicing of the channels is different. anything ending in "rock" is my crunch channel (gain knob or volume knob down for lower gain stuff), does it all quite well. my ultra channel is my metal mayhem. i find that the crunch channel gives me a nicer lead tone then my ultra channel, go figure. i plan on using my ultra channel for all metal (use fx loop for solo boost), and my crunch channel for metal leads and everything else. gain on 10 on the crunch channel gives me sweet metal rhythm to boot.


----------



## skattabrain (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm grabbing this from an older thread, i'll have to get my crunch channel settings and clean settings later ...

Hi Gain Input

Presence - 3.5
Resonance - 5 (i'm a low tuned, G, baritone guy ... i have 2 celestion hot 100's in my cab so the extra thickness from this setting with my cab doesn't muddy it up. so i kinda disagree with budda but i don't have the cab he's using ... my bass is tight, defined, and crushes. resonance is sensitive to the cab IMO)
Master Volume - 8 - LOUD (past 3 o'clock and the feedback gets rough)
Noise Gate - 7

Ultra Channel

Treble - 6
Mid - 4
Bass - 6.5
Volume - 6
Gain - 6.5

enjoy this amp ... it kicks ass ... and regarding tubes ... i bought a set of JJ ... 6L6's ... I simply can't bring myself to even take my El34's out because frankly ... it just kicks ass and if it makes it more recto like i won't install them.

set it up like above and give it a whirl ... i have a blaze custom pickup in my basswood RG. 

i've been out of the scene for a loooong time (13 years), so when i got back i expected the rectos to tear my head off the way people talk about them here and everywhere actually ... i'm not swayed ... i play loud and all ... but when we play out i get complements from the sound guys regarding my tone and attack ... those are probably the better, more un-opinionated opinions out there in my book but in general i get lots of thumbs up regarding that head. Marc Rizzo from Soulfly jammed in our room with his side band and he also is a recent JSX convert and hearing a shredder hammering on my amp gave me a chance to really listen to it.

another JSX'r ... i love it. 

are you making a switch or do you just have a chance to play one for a while?

i just hope the locals don't catch on ... i like being on the more unique side.


oh ... i have TS9DX ... it's pretty cool when used on the clean channel ... gives it a great break up ... also is awesome on the crunch channel (smooths it right up) ... on the ultra i don't use it because frankly ... i don't need it. but the tube screamer on this amp is not needed, but it's cool if you have one i guess. i could do without it (well ... maybe not for the clean channel)



for what it's worth ... I hear Satch runs all eq settings on 5 and then turns up the bass to taste, but he's not teh sound i go after ... i have a more crowbar kinda tone.


----------



## bibz (Mar 31, 2007)

through a marshall jcm 900 1960 cab I run my jacksons (all with hot pickups, most without tone knobs) and heartfield at;

Clean;
treble 6
mid 2
bass 5
volume 2

Crunch;
treble 6
mid 3.5
bass 6
volume 5
gain 10

Ultra;
treble 4.7
mid 0.7
bass 5
volume just shy of 6
gain 9-10 depending on guitar

fat's off

presence 4
resonance just under 5

master to suit.

Every guitar sounds different through this amp. It brings out everything. I'm gonna have to reconnect the tone controls on my guitars and swap out some pickups. High gain input so far, low gain was missing that oomph (even with a no-tone knobbed X2N!) but I haven't tried pedals through the low gain input yet. The eq's are active and the knobs can be adjusted very subtley for changes so its real easy to hone in on specific sounds. I cant wait to start swapping tubes in this thing either!


----------



## budda (Mar 31, 2007)

forgot about the fat switches lol - i leave 'em off too. no need, with the LP. they beef the heck out of my strat though . distortion EQ's are active, clean channel is passive.

bibz, you got some craaaaaazy scooped settings.


----------

